# silverback x-lite weight?



## THE CRAZE

i've looked around for weights on these tires and have not been able to find any.Does anybody know where I could find a weight chart for these tires? I was thinking about getting some 25's in either x-lites or vampires on itp steel wheels(for my 250).Reviews on either would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Polaris425

I emailed them. Hopefully I will get a response soon.


----------



## THE CRAZE

ok thanks, really appreciate it


----------



## Stimpy

I've had friends use the vampires on several light bikes( like your 250) they perform really well. I've never had backs but from what I've seen the big ones pull well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

My buddy has a set of 27s and a set of 30s in the x-lites setting up at his shop right now.....saw them last week. I picked them and studied them a little, they are definitely way lighter than the full grown silverbacks. I think they'd make a great tire for anybody that wants to play in the mud but doesnt want extreme tires under their rig. They look almost identical to a regular silverback, just with shorter lugs and on a diet.


----------



## Polaris425

I wonder how smooth/rough they will ride, the spacing on the lugs looks like they are so far apart that it will ride rough.


----------



## The750i

http://www.stitireandwheel.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Silverback-XLite-Tire-Spec-Sheet.gif


----------



## Polaris425

cool thanks

updated page

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=gorillatire


----------



## JPs300

From the current thread on HL, it seems part of the weight loss is that fact that they run very short.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

^ short how in hight or in tread?


----------



## THE CRAZE

they got 1.25 inch tread


----------



## JPs300

Short in height. - Guy posted a pic of a 27" S-back lite beside a 27 mudlite and the s-back looked like a 25" tire.


----------

